# Christian Rock Music (MERGED)



## e.Blackstar (Aug 10, 2005)

*Relient K*

*sneaks out of the woodwork*  

So, is anyone here a fan of the great and wonderful band Relient K?

Come on, I know you're out there.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Relient K*

You know it!

I have their latest album...and I saw them in concert with Simple Plan and Good Charlotte this spring. It was great. I wuv Relient K!


----------



## Luthien Elenese (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Relient K*

Relient k? I love them! Sadly i can't get any of their more recent music than 'two lefts...' cos I live in the middle of pants city where the only music available is dance and techno. *retches*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Relient K*

Alas. I feel your pain.

But I have 2 lefts and the Christmas album, and my sister has anatomy and Mmhmm.


----------



## Talierin (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Relient K*

They're ok, fun in concert (seen them twice now) I have all albums but the christmas one.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

I love Christian Rock! Mainly, Relient K, Toby Mac, Switchfoot, Kutless, Hawk Nelson, and more I juat can't think of them right now!


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

Congratulations. Get hold of some Veni Domine. That'll sort you out


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*



Hammersmith said:


> Congratulations. Get hold of some Veni Domine. That'll sort you out


Who's that?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

Have you heard 1000 foot Krutch or whatever they call themselves? Or OC Supertones? My sister likes them.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

The Supertones are amazing - they're my favorite band of all time

I listen to a lot of christian music.... but not as much lately


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*



Noldor_returned said:


> Have you heard 1000 foot Krutch or whatever they call themselves? Or OC Supertones? My sister likes them.


 
Yep, but they aren't my faves!!! My faves are Kutless, Hawk Nelson, Toby Mac, Switchfoot, and Relient K!!!


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

I won't bother expressing my views on the genre of Christian Rock (click here if you want to know), but there was a Christian band who played a couple of times at my old school about 5 years ago who I quite liked at the time. I've even got signed copies of a couple of their cds. I can't remember how much their Christianity appears in their lyrics, but you might like them anyway.

Superhero


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

Bravo Kutless. Pillar's okay. 

Um....

does Tait count as rock? Love them.

Like Kevin Max too. Wait, he's not rock either...

okay, I'll shut up now...

-Vi


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*



Elvess_Leawyn said:


> Who's that?


That'd be telling. They're Christian Rock Music, but they're also good.


----------



## Talierin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

I like the Supertones (went to their final show, it was awesome ), Showbread (saw them three times last year, love), Staple, mewithoutYou, Dead Poetic, Blindside, Brave Saint Saturn, Roper, Underoath, Pillar (to a point), Anberlin, East West, The Insyderz, Kids in the Way, Project 86, some Relient k, Rock N' Roll Worship Circus, Stavesacre, Sky Harbour, Stereo Motion, The W's, The Violet Burning

I stay away from the more popular stuff, especially the softer rock, ick

Somebody needs to start a decent christian swing band


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

I'm getting ready to buy Relient K's MMHMM, but I just havent' got to the music store resently!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

What about Chris Rock?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Christian Rock Music*

He's pretty good!!! And I love your avatar!!! It rocks!


----------

